# Calgary high school information



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

My son is completing his GCSE's here in the UK this coming June. We are moving to Calgary in August 09 and was wondering if anyone has anything good or bad to say about High schools in Calgary? How does it compare to sixth form in the UK? How did your son/daughter fit in when they started High School? THanks. ANy comments are most welcome.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cocoalfie said:


> My son is completing his GCSE's here in the UK this coming June. We are moving to Calgary in August 09 and was wondering if anyone has anything good or bad to say about High schools in Calgary? How does it compare to sixth form in the UK? How did your son/daughter fit in when they started High School? THanks. ANy comments are most welcome.


You are facing the dilemma many parents experience when transporting a 17/18 years old teenager to a new country he probably isn't interested in going to. From the thousands of posts I've read on this and other ex-pats sites I gleaned that most of them like the new school(s), gain friends very quickly and generally settle into the North American (Canadian) way of life quickly. Possibly someone will be along to give you the lowdown on some of Calgary's High Schools but I'm sure most of them are as good as most UK institutions.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi thought I would help you out on this situation as I grew up in Calgary and taught in the Calgary Catholic System. First off there are three ways you can go. There's private which you'd pay through the nose on and I haven't heard all that great things of. Then there is public school and catholic/separate school. These are different than where you're living. Public and Catholic/Separate are the same thing except you can only enroll in Catholic if you or your child has been baptised as a roman catholic (you will need to present a copy of the baptism certificate). If you're lutheran, baptist, nothing etc. you enroll in public school.
Once that has been decided you go to the school that is in your area. You cannot pick any school in Calgary. So if you want... let me know which board you plan on going with and what area of the city you are planning on moving to and I can give you more information.


----------



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

mcd1203 said:


> Hi thought I would help you out on this situation as I grew up in Calgary and taught in the Calgary Catholic System. First off there are three ways you can go. There's private which you'd pay through the nose on and I haven't heard all that great things of. Then there is public school and catholic/separate school. These are different than where you're living. Public and Catholic/Separate are the same thing except you can only enroll in Catholic if you or your child has been baptised as a roman catholic (you will need to present a copy of the baptism certificate). If you're lutheran, baptist, nothing etc. you enroll in public school.
> Once that has been decided you go to the school that is in your area. You cannot pick any school in Calgary. So if you want... let me know which board you plan on going with and what area of the city you are planning on moving to and I can give you more information.


Thanks for the information. We are looking at the SW district around marda loop, or garrison green areas. I have been looking at Central memorial high school and I was impressed with what I have read on their website. Do you know if it is a good high school or do you know of any other high schools that are in that area that have a good reputation? I also have a son who is starting Grade 7, so we have been looking at Vincent Massey Junior High school for him. Again, any feedback on this school would also be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

cocoalfie said:


> Thanks for the information. We are looking at the SW district around marda loop, or garrison green areas. I have been looking at Central memorial high school and I was impressed with what I have read on their website. Do you know if it is a good high school or do you know of any other high schools that are in that area that have a good reputation? I also have a son who is starting Grade 7, so we have been looking at Vincent Massey Junior High school for him. Again, any feedback on this school would also be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Hi,

The Fraser Institute Report Cards can give you an insight into relative performance of schools. It might serve as an additional resource to help you make a judgement about which areas to target to live. Here's the link...
The Fraser Institute - Report Cards - School Performance - Alberta

Best wishes with the move across.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

The fraser institute is good and bad. As a teacher I don't think it can always be justified. For Universities its great but not for high schools etc. Especially since you can only go by your designated areas. From what I know Vincent Massey would not be on your available school lists. Possibly A.E. Cross. Central or Memorial are your possible choices but it can also depend on the side of the street you're on. To find out your designated schools its best to contact the Calgary public school board to find out what schools are your designated schools. The only way you have more choice for high school is if there is a certain program your child wants to go into and if its only offered at certain schools. Central from what I've heard is pretty good. Vincent Massey I've heard good and bad.


----------



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

mcd1203 said:


> The fraser institute is good and bad. As a teacher I don't think it can always be justified. For Universities its great but not for high schools etc. Especially since you can only go by your designated areas. From what I know Vincent Massey would not be on your available school lists. Possibly A.E. Cross. Central or Memorial are your possible choices but it can also depend on the side of the street you're on. To find out your designated schools its best to contact the Calgary public school board to find out what schools are your designated schools. The only way you have more choice for high school is if there is a certain program your child wants to go into and if its only offered at certain schools. Central from what I've heard is pretty good. Vincent Massey I've heard good and bad.


Thanks for your thoughts. All this is info is very valuable. Gives great insight.


----------



## Jaedwin (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re:*



cocoalfie said:


> My son is completing his GCSE's here in the UK this coming June. We are moving to Calgary in August 09 and was wondering if anyone has anything good or bad to say about High schools in Calgary? How does it compare to sixth form in the UK? How did your son/daughter fit in when they started High School? THanks. ANy comments are most welcome.


For Your Grade 7 Son: I would STRONGLY recommenced the Calgary Science School (CSS) which is located in Lakeview. The community at Calgary Science School is very friendly and the teachers are very good. I am a student there. The teachers and staff are really nice and the curriculum for every grade is top notch. The name Calgary Science School doesn't mean it focuses on just science, it focuses on every subject. These subject's are: Humanities, Math, Science, Physical Education, Art, Music, Drama, Dance, and Electives. Electives are for the Grade 6-7's and the 8-9's. They can vary from Dancing, Learning an Instrument, Film Making, Film Studies, Art, Crafts, C02 Cars, Woodworks, and Advanced Athletics. 
CSS's Website: www(dot)calgaryscienceschool(dot)com

P.S: I am going to Central Memorial Highschool in 2010. The school has been known for there education in Physical Activies and a program called PVA. Performing Visual Arts, which includes Acting, Artistic Learning, Drama, and Singing.


----------



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

Jaedwin said:


> For Your Grade 7 Son: I would STRONGLY recommenced the Calgary Science School (CSS) which is located in Lakeview. The community at Calgary Science School is very friendly and the teachers are very good. I am a student there. The teachers and staff are really nice and the curriculum for every grade is top notch. The name Calgary Science School doesn't mean it focuses on just science, it focuses on every subject. These subject's are: Humanities, Math, Science, Physical Education, Art, Music, Drama, Dance, and Electives. Electives are for the Grade 6-7's and the 8-9's. They can vary from Dancing, Learning an Instrument, Film Making, Film Studies, Art, Crafts, C02 Cars, Woodworks, and Advanced Athletics.
> CSS's Website: www(dot)calgaryscienceschool(dot)com
> 
> P.S: I am going to Central Memorial Highschool in 2010. The school has been known for there education in Physical Activies and a program called PVA. Performing Visual Arts, which includes Acting, Artistic Learning, Drama, and Singing.


thanks very much for your comments. We are noe actually moving to Victoria so Calgary is not on the cards anymore. But Thanks for making the effort.
Cheers Lyn


----------

